# WaxStock 2016 photos



## supraGZaerotop

what a great day out, highlight of the day for me meeting mike from autogeek, excellent. picked up a few things I wanted also


----------



## Puntoboy

Great pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

I saw that black Golf last year and the paint is unreal. Gutted i missed this but family comes first. I would have loved to have met Mike and DaveKG.


----------



## wd40

Nice pics there and looks like it was a good day all round :thumb:
Would love to attend but a 960 mile round trip isn`t feasible for me!!!.


----------



## crazylegs

That escort 1300 sport is very nice.


----------



## supraGZaerotop

wd40 said:


> Nice pics there and looks like it was a good day all round :thumb:
> Would love to attend but a 960 mile round trip isn`t feasible for me!!!.


yeah that's a long way, was a great show, mike/autogeek such a nice guy


----------



## bear100

Great pics you even took one of my new range rover (1st pic) and believe it or not the pic of the green lambo me and my son are in the background!!!!

:detailer:


----------



## Wilco

bear100 said:


> Great pics you even took one of my new range rover (1st pic) and believe it or not the pic of the green lambo me and my son are in the background!!!!
> 
> :detailer:


Was a pleasure chatting on the obsession stand. True gentleman:thumb:


----------



## chongo

Nice pictures mate, thanks for getting the mustang in.


----------



## AdamC

Best set of pictures I've seen so far. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## V9DPW

Thanks for the photo of my S2000


----------



## bear100

Thanks for you time wilko :wave: very good to speak to you and very informative, do you have an online shop? would like to buy some wax :buffer:


----------



## evogeof

awesome pics thanks. anymore of my gtr :thumb:


----------



## supraGZaerotop

evogeof said:


> awesome pics thanks. anymore of my gtr :thumb:


only the 1 sorry, lovely car that gtr, striking in person they are, photos don't do them car justice, surprising how big they are


----------



## bazz

wow great pics there


----------



## NanolexUK

Great pics! Hope you all enjoyed having a nosey at the F1 Car


----------

